# One more question about UDEV.

## KUV

бНАЫЕЛ ОНЯКЕ СЯРЮМНБЙХ udev БЯЕ ЯРЮКН УНПНЬН, ГЮ ХЯЙКЧВЕМХЕЛ РНЦН ВРН НЯРЮКЮЯЭ РСЕБЮ ЙСВЮ ДЕБЮИЯНБ РХОЮ pty*, tty* Х Р.О. (ЩРН МЮЯЙНКЭЙН Ъ ГМЮЧ РЕПЛХМЮКШ).

нАЗЪЯМХРЕ ОКХГ ВЕЛ НМХ ЯНАЯМН НРКХВЮЧРЯЪ, ХКХ ЙХМЭРЕ ЯЯШКЙС МЮ ПСЯЯЙСЧ ДНЙС (Ъ РЮЙНБНИ МЕ МЮЬЕК). х БННАЫЕ МЕ ДНКФМШ КХ НМХ ЙПЮЯХБН КЕФЮРЭ ОН ЙЮРЮКНЦЮЛ, ЙЮЙ pts/* ХКХ /tts* МЮОПХЛЕП? оНВЕЛС РНЦДЮ udev МЕ ЯДЕКЮК ЩРНЦН ЯЮЛ?Last edited by KUV on Sat Sep 10, 2005 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YD

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/rc && reboot

...

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

...

```

бЯ╦ АСДЕР МНПЛ.

P.S. ю ЩРХ ДЕБЮИЯШ НРМНЯЪРЯЪ Й РЕПЛХМЮКЮЛ. мЕ ЛНПНВЭ ЯЕАЕ ЦНКНБС БННАЫЕЛ.

----------

## KUV

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL СФЕ СЯРЮМНБКЕМ Б no (ДЕКЮК ОН HOWTO), ОНОПНАНБЮК ПЕАСРМСРЭЯЪ КХЬМХИ ПЮГ - МЕ ОНЛНЦКН.

ю БЯЕ ФЕ МЕР ПСЯЯЙХУ ДНЙ МЮ РЕЛС ДЕБЮИЯНБ Х Р.О.? мЮОПХЛЕП ВРН ГМЮВЮР РХОШ ТЮИКНБ b Х c (ЙНРНПШЕ Б mc НАНГМЮВЮЧРЯЪ ОКЧЯНЛ Х ЛХМСЯНЛ)?

г.ш.

mount ЦНБНПХР ВРН Б /dev ЯЛНМРХПНБЮМЮ udev, Р.Е. БЯЕ ЙЮЙ-АШ Б ОНПЪДЙЕ.

----------

## rusxakep

ЛЮДИ! У нас KOI8-R форум!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## KUV

Сорри, за браузером не уследил когда топик создавал. И вообще - почему не сделают общую кодировку форума UTF-8? Тогда не было бы путаницы.

----------

## rusxakep

Об этом уже тысячу раз обсасывалось. Если кратко: "Working."

----------

## YD

PHP просто тупая штука, в отличии от Java, где по дефу unicode, тут с unicode'ом даже использую mbstring гемора хватает.

----------

## rusxakep

Да не совсем, PHP5 - "unicode language"  :Smile:  Просто лень и проблема перекодирования сообщений в юникод.

----------

## KUV

PHP5 это хорошо, но все-таки кто-то знает что делать с кучей файлов в /dev? Должны они быть или их просто удалить можно? (если они остались от старой системы, у меня до этого она была без udev и devfs совсем)

----------

## Nelud

 *KUV wrote:*   

> PHP5 это хорошо, но все-таки кто-то знает что делать с кучей файлов в /dev? Должны они быть или их просто удалить можно? (если они остались от старой системы, у меня до этого она была без udev и devfs совсем)

 

Можно, только осторожно  :Smile:  Советую оствить /dev/null и /dev/console (при загрузки без /dev/null будут вылезать предупреждения, что такого устройства нет, а без /dev/console ты этот процесс загрузки просто не будешь видеть до старта udev). У меня в системе именно так.

----------

## viy

Стоит удалять только загрузившись с LiveCD (любой другой способ) и подмонтировав /-партицию.

Рекомендую перед удалением сделать копию (если сам udev не делает тарболов).

----------

